# HYPNOTHERAPY UPDATE...



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey, i will finally be receiving my hynotherapy CD's in the next few days from the ibs audio website.it's been a long time coming, but as promised i will post regular updates to let anyone who's interested how they're helpng me xHope you're all okay, and coping as best as possible x*hug* xXx


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Saprkle, I am interested and let us know how its going and if you need anything we will help you out.Happy Hypnosis.







I thing you will really enjoy them.if you have a question post it to the ht/cbt forum or I will ceck the thread here.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry Sparkle, about the typo.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Don't apologise for typos eric. I make themall the time even with access to the edit feature on here. lol.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks Eric







I would've replied sooner, but you know how the holidays get!I've completed my first week of hypno *yay* and i have great hopes for it helping me, as my IBS has been miserable since Easter (although i've had it since i was 14).I haven't reached any of the IBS specific sessions yet, but have enjoyed the introduction and the first relaxation sessions. They guarentee i sleep well, even if i'm uncomfortable. I think i've another 3 days until i start the IBS control sessions.100 days seems a long time to follow a programme, but considering i've been suffering for years, it's nothing!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I think i may have had my first 'conscious' break through *yay*It's still very, very early days (i'm up to day 17), but last night i found it far easier to 'visualise' what i was listening to, and actually felt calmer for longer than just the 30 minute session.I started a new college course today, and although my guts weren't good, and i was still pretty nervous, they were no where near as bad as sometimes...When i get stressed, i get pretty explosive and repetitive D *yum* and it wasn't quite so nasty today...ugh, you know what i'm saying!Anyways, hope others will give it a go!!!


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

my first days of class were hell. hopefully now i'm calming down. i upped my paxil hoping it would help, too. college is supposed to be a good time. not a time to be spent in the bathroom while you miss your lecture. too bad my gut refuses to relax.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sparkle, thats so cool! I told you you would LOVE it! Wow, day 17! Just think, in another week or so you will be 1/4 of the way through! Way to go!What course are you doing now?Peony, i hope your first day was too stressful. I always find the more i worry about things going wrong the worse it is. Try, although i know its hard, to maintain a positive attitude.Spliffy


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Are those hypno C.D's good for the gas type ibs? I don't really have any other ibs troubles anymore.


----------

